# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  nikki

## true.moon

do you think she will make a good popstar or not??
 :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

No  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I laughed my head of when I read about her wanting to be a popstar, certainly made my sunday morning.

----------


## Treacle

That's all they ever want to do!  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

yeah she wasnt even a good acterss

----------


## Treacle

You can say that again  :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

yeah she wasnt even a good acterss
lol that weather thing
disaster!!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Debs

agree on the actress thing!!

not another soapstar turned singer dont they learn that it very rarely works. apart from kylie can anyone actually name a succesfsul soapstar turned singer

----------


## Treacle

Adam Rickett, Sid owen lol  :Big Grin:  Need I go on? 

Martine McCutcheon did release some stuff in fairness to her but none of it was any good. I did like Perfect Moment once upon a time. Thought it was quite sweet but it's not stood the test of time.

Look at Anita Dobsons anyone can fall in love.

Wicksy had a no.1 hit with every loser wins though.

----------


## true.moon

> agree on the actress thing!!
> 
> not another soapstar turned singer dont they learn that it very rarely works. apart from kylie can anyone actually name a succesfsul soapstar turned singer


afraid so

----------


## Treacle

She should just admit it, she's not going to go onto pastures new. I give her 2 years.

----------


## true.moon

ill give her 1

----------


## Debs

> Adam Rickett, Sid owen lol  Need I go on? 
> 
> Martine McCutcheon did release some stuff in fairness to her but none of it was any good. I did like Perfect Moment once upon a time. Thought it was quite sweet but it's not stood the test of time.
> 
> Look at Anita Dobsons anyone can fall in love.
> 
> Wicksy had a no.1 hit with every loser wins though.


 
yeah and dont forget stefan dennis, craig mclachlan, jason donovan!! all great efforts and highly successful!!!! :Big Grin:  Hmmmmmmmmmmm Maybe NOT!!

actually i admit to you all now that i did have the jason donovan album!!!! :Lol:

----------


## true.moon

what was he off
do you still have it now
what did you think of it

----------


## true.moon

debra stevenson is getting an album out she was a good singer
and kim madcliff was a good singer too

----------


## Debs

> what was he off
> do you still have it now
> what did you think of it


 
what was who off?? jason, craig and stefan were all in neighbours

and no i dont have it now i dont think ive recently had a good old clear out of stuff so it has probably gone

----------


## xCharliex

Debra's album is really good, i have it! The songs she wrote herself are pretty good. Been a fan of hers since the "Playing the Field" days.

Apparently Universal Records have offered Nikki a Â£200, 000 contract. I can see a lot of younger kids buying her music though. But soap stars and music dont go to well nowadays, no1 will top Kylie

----------


## true.moon

was he a good singer?

----------


## Debs

I thought jason donovan was great at the time!! 

he must have been a good singer he stars and think still does star in west end shows!! and you cant be rubbish at singing to star in them

----------


## true.moon

yeah you have to be something pretty speacial

----------


## Treacle

> Debra's album is really good, i have it! The songs she wrote herself are pretty good. Been a fan of hers since the "Playing the Field" days.
> 
> Apparently Universal Records have offered Nikki a Â£200, 000 contract. I can see a lot of younger kids buying her music though. But soap stars and music dont go to well nowadays, no1 will top Kylie


I cringed when I saw the advert for this! Most of her stuff is ripped off from other artists.

I remember Playing the Field though - great programme if it's the one with the women's football team?

----------


## xCharliex

Yep it is, do miss that show used to be addictive
A lot of the songs from the album are from her Fame Academy performances, but the ones she has written are pretty good. Im a big fan so ive supported her, the more you listen to the album the better it sounds, a lot of people have said the same.

----------


## Treacle

> Yep it is, do miss that show used to be addictive
> A lot of the songs from the album are from her Fame Academy performances, but the ones she has written are pretty good. Im a big fan so ive supported her, the more you listen to the album the better it sounds, a lot of people have said the same.


Well atleast she can act! 
I loved Playing the Field. 
I liked Rita.

----------


## xCharliex

OMG yer Rita haha, i loved that show, remember Shazza!
and Debs is a brilliant actress i really want her 2 win an award she deserves it

----------


## Treacle

> OMG yer Rita haha, i loved that show, remember Shazza!
> and Debs is a brilliant actress i really want her 2 win an award she deserves it


I remember when laddo fell down the stairs or something. They were trying to poison him. I can't really remember the details now. Then someone got arrested for it. That's the last one I can remember.

----------


## xCharliex

Yer Rick, i think that were his name? she got preggers by him, he was married 2 Diane (Debs)

----------


## Treacle

I liked Jo.

----------


## xCharliex

Wanna start a thread on this? Or r we allowed 2 kinda go off topic? lol 
Jo shes was ok, bit misunderstood

----------


## Treacle

And them two brothers and that mother. 
If you want start a thread in the TV and Radio forum.

----------


## xCharliex

continued there

----------


## Treacle

Ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Potato1992

she mit be a one hit wonder

----------


## true.moon

or she may not :Lol:

----------


## Debs

think she will do awful.

----------


## Treacle

I hope it ruins her talentless career for good.

----------


## Luna

Wasn't she on that abba thing??? or was it madonna??? cant remember but she was terrible

----------


## Treacle

She was on one or the other.

----------


## Debs

it wasthe madonna one wasnt it??

----------


## Luna

Now that i think about it i think it was the madonna one

----------


## Treacle

I thought that too.

----------


## CrazyLea

nah i dont think she'll be any good

----------


## samantha nixon

well nikki can kind of sing and delta goodrem has been a sucessful singer after neighbours and after everything shes been through

----------


## Luna

yeah but delta could actually sing

----------


## samantha nixon

i no but there was a list made on another page who had made it sucesful and i was adding her to it

----------


## Tamzi

No

----------

